# I made a song. (Depressing)



## Akame (Jul 20, 2015)

Depressing as it is I wrote a song about my feelings of DP, mixed in with depression.

https://soundcloud.com/akarmay/inceptional-suicide-prod-fway-sensei

It's a little depressing so, a warning.


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Such an eerie beat... Love it


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

I Agree so eerie surreal and yet blatant. I love the song, I tend to like the lower tones.

It's strange that the people that need love the most are the one's least likely to receive it. We self sabotage we build walls, we become bitter, we self destruct, we push others away, some pick a gun up and snap taking revenge on the world that never was there from them. the world says we all want to be there for those that need someone to care then they meet the person that is in that need and they run away, they can't deal. I don't know what to say but maybe it was for the better. It's not good to be alone but it is not good to obsess or need someone's attention.

Take care.
Here if you need to talk


----------

